# Low Carb/High Protein Recipes - Link



## Jock

http://www.camacdonald.com/lc/Cookbook/

Jock


----------



## hackskii

Hey, I thought you loved your carbs Jock?

Now you post a link to a low carb diet book?

That has alot of good recipes, Gives you everything.....

Good link, are you now the converted Jock?


----------



## Killerkeane

excellent link jock, give some desserts a go.


----------



## ChefX

hackskii said:


> Hey, I thought you loved your carbs Jock?
> 
> Now you post a link to a low carb diet book?
> 
> That has alot of good recipes, Gives you everything.....
> 
> Good link, are you now the converted Jock?


LMAO! :bounce:


----------



## winger

Well actually, since you have been on the board I have been seeing more fish oils and less carbs.


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Well actually, since you have been on the board I have been seeing more fish oils and less carbs.


Oh, cut it out wingman

Quit stirring the pot :axe:

Jimmy came on board, Jock came on board, now if only Turbo would come on board! 

Fish oils are one of my favorite things thanks to Chef....... :beer:


----------



## Jock

hackskii said:


> Good link, are you now the converted Jock?


Hahaha you know it brother!!!!!


----------



## winger

Jock said:


> Hahaha you know it brother!!!!!


You two get a room........lol


----------

